# Canon 24-150mm lens question



## tkphoto (Feb 14, 2008)

I am getting ready to buy a Canon 5D. B&H has the body w/the 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens for $2750. Does anyone have this particular lens? If so, what do you think of it? Should I get this lens or just get the body and buy another lens? I've currently got the DReb XT, its kit lens and a Tamron 28-75mm lens, which I use all the time.

Any suggestions?

TIA! 
Tonya


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't own that lens...but it's got a great reputation...as do most *L* lenses.  

The 'pros':
-Great range on a 5D
-IS
-*L* build and image quality
-not overly big or heavy

The 'Cons'
-The max aperture is only F4, many people opt for the 24-70 F2.8 L instead
-It's rather expensive

If you are happy with your Tamron 28-75, there is no reason you can't use that lens on a 5D.  It will have a wider filed of view on the 5D (similar to your kit lens on your D Rebel).


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 14, 2008)

Got the 5D, and one of my lenses is the 24-105 L.

While it is not the sharpest lens I ever had, it is certainly the most versatile lens I ever had on any camera. 
I can live with it not being f/2.8, distortion at the wide end is quite noticeable thought. If I do architecture, I hence most of the time correct distortion in postprocessing. For people and landscape that is not really an issue though.

It does show a bit chromatic aberration at the wide and the long end, but much less than most non-L zooms. Also, this is easily corrected in the RAW converter anyway.

The IS is very handy, in particular at 105mm. And with those 35mm extra over the 24-70 I can often leave my 300mm lens in the bag when it comes to get some quick animal or people shots from a not so far distance.


To summarise, I would like it to be a bit sharper, in particular at f/4, but it is my most used lens due to its versatility.


EDIT: I should mention though, that when I say I want it sharper, I am comparing to high-end lenses, in particular primes. I have a bit of an IQ fetish here


----------



## tkphoto (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help guys!  I appreciate your time!

Tonya


----------



## snedelchev (Feb 18, 2008)

hi, i got my a week ago - canon 5d with 24-105 L. The lens is 700 $ in kit insteed 1000 $. I'm so happy about it. I have some pics at my blog at 1600 iso too.

so go forward

stef


----------

